# General Business Category > Scam Alert Forum >  FIFA mobile award promotion Scam

## tec0

the SCAM: 




> _Congratulation!!! Your mobile no.has Won R320,000.00 in FIFA MOBILE AWARD PROMOTION with ref. no: FA36 CALL: DR RICHARD MORGAN 0781679728 for The  prize._


Date & Time: 10/02/2011 07:05:13

I phoned the service provider “in this case Vodacom” and they said it is a scam but that they have no scam reporting facility. Now what is the point of RICA and all that jazz? If criminals can still get away with this BS?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Anyway consider yourself informed.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Dave A

> Now what is the point of RICA and all that jazz? If criminals can still get away with this BS?


Now if that cellphone number had been used to trigger a bomb?

----------


## tec0

> Now if that cellphone number had been used to trigger a bomb?


Well I personally dont get it, what is the point of paying for a caller identify service if people can hide their numbers? Basically it is the same as stealing is it not? Telkom loves to give us the speech that you need a warrant before the information can be given and yet they happily steal you money claiming that you are paying for a value added service?  Yet clearly you are not getting the damn service! 

As stated above, I did the responsible thing and tried to report the scammer to Vodacom but they dont give a damn, so is that not aiding a criminal? Well they keep the criminal safe so yes it is! Now is aiding a criminal illegal? Last time I checked  yes it is still illegal to aid criminals... 

I say the service providers have an obligation to block and trace these numbers, but as pointed out above, if something bad happens then maybe they will take a more active role against crime.

----------


## Dave A

OK - Who are you and what did you do to the tec0 that had all the privacy issues?  :Big Grin:

----------


## twinscythe12332

privacy should be given to those who really deserve it. the hard working bloke who doesn't want his emails filtered, or his calls tapped. It's the bad apples of this world that spoil everything.

----------


## tec0

I still believe in privacy, I am not happy about mobile registration, I am not happy about the fact that people I don’t know can access my e-mail, SMS’s MMS, and listen in on my conversations. But I like every single mobile owner had to go and register our damn phones because it is the law.

But now that we are all on this happy little system, nothing gets done when a crime is committed? Now I ask you what was the point to mobile registration in the first damn place? Was it not to fight crime? 

No, it is to invade our privacy, get our personal information on a database for reasons UNKOWN! And right now that is what scares me more than anything else. Because, why must mobile phones be tracked? Use your own imagination on that one...

----------


## Dave A

Obviously this scam is still running. I just got the SMS, except it seems inflation has kicked in:




> Congratulation!!! this cell number has Won 960,000.00 in the FIFA Award Promotions with Ref: UK101. Call 0783126165, Mr Anthony Morgan to activate and claim prize.


Sent from 0769545352 today.

----------


## wynn

And how much is the cost of contacting 'Richard Morgan' R25.oo perhaps?
I am sure that is where they make their money, they do it through 'Clickatel' and others!!!

----------


## wynn

I keep getting scam sms's at three in the morning. burns my arse!

----------


## AndyD

Me too but I've noticed that whilst some of them are sent at that time others were sent during office hours and got delayed by the Vodacon network.

----------


## Blurock

Bottom line: if you have not entered any competition, you will not win anything. Why answer those SMS's or emails if you know its a scam? 
 :Confused:

----------


## MNC

Sms was from 0795597378 and replies to 0739886284 or fax 0865107119 with Mr Newton as contact person.
Where is RICA in all of this BS. Law abiding citizens get the third degree and these scammers are free to do as they please.
Does anyone know what's done with the information they get?

----------


## MNC

> Bottom line: if you have not entered any competition, you will not win anything. Why answer those SMS's or emails if you know its a scam?


Hi Blurock;
As an individual I agree, this response is a decision to be made, However, with RICA type of laws in place, there should be success stories and mobile operators wanting to address criminal activity which is active on Their networks
You are very right but the perspective of Corporate responsibility (mobile operators) and Law Enforcement are Strategic to resolving this BS
Law abiding citizens rely on laws and law enforcement to protect us against this.

Just my view!

----------


## Blurock

There is no law.... :Oops:  Sorry, I take it back. What I meant is law is not always effectively enforced due to incompetent or lazy people. 

We can not always rely on the law to protect us, so be vigilant and do not fall for any scams. :Batman: 

All the major banks have warnings about phishing and other scams on their internet banking site, yet some people are still gullible enough to fall for this BS. They then want to sue the banks for not protecting them!? :Whistling:

----------

